# quick mower deck question



## sabresfan (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a very old Agco 512H mower handed down from my father. she runs great but the mower deck is shot. I see a 612H on craigslist with a decent looking deck. Any idea if that deck would bolt right up to mine?

thanks in advance!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, yes it is the same deck. Check this:http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_400_1175_02_LT_A_LO.pdf


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Your welcome!


----------

